# Common oil leak spots? (Front of motor)



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm changing out my timing belt and water pump this week and noticed that there is a noticeable amount of oil residue around the area of the oil filter/secondary air pump.

The head and valve cover gasket area of the motor are both dry, so I know it has to be a sensor or a seal somewhere. What areas on the front of the motor are prone to oil leaks? I can think of the oil level sensor, crank position sensor and oil filter adapter off the top of my head but I'm not sure of much else.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

The PCV system is prone to leak oil. Especially at the crankcase connection.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

cdketrow said:


> The PCV system is prone to leak oil. Especially at the crankcase connection.


PCV is my bet. Oil all over under the intake manifold?


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

ramone23456 said:


> PCV is my bet. Oil all over under the intake manifold?


That's about right. This is the picture I got last night:










It's almost impossible to tell from this angle but it really couldn't be that many things.


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

*re*

You have a few things in that area. Obviously the oil filter, oil cooler, and oil filter adapter. You also have the banjo bolt for the line that feeds oil back to the turbo. It could be the pcv valve but that oil looks a more fresh than what I would expect from the pcv. I just cleaned my engine and replaced the pcv while I was in ugrading the turbo and all the oil was much thicker, darker and caked on.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

I get that just from changing my filter as it always spills some as I try to wiggle it down.


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

Hey everyone.

I had somebody do the timing belt this time around as I didn't have the ample space and time to get it done myself. My friend completed the job, but told me that the oil seepage you see above has now turned into a full-on drip while the motor is running 

He didn't touch anything in that area and it definitely isn't his fault, but I need some advice on what service to spring for. I have a strong feeling this is the oil filter housing, but there will be no way to know until he starts tearing that stuff apart. 

Thoughts? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Clean the area thoroughly with degreaser, then identify where the actual leak is so you aren't just guessing. Could be the oil filter housing to the block, but that is rarely a leak point, or the o-ring on the oil cooler to oil filter housing, or could just be a damaged seal on the oil filter.


----------



## pneffkell (Jul 8, 2015)

*agree*

I just replaced the oil filter housing because the previous owner had stripped the connection to the turbo oil line. Hope its not the housing to the block because that think is EXPENSIVE.


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

Wanted to update everyone: false alarm. I just had a bad oil filter seal 😎

It's possible the filter wasn't tightened enough on the last oil change, and appeared to have a damaged o-ring. Crisis averted.

Thanks for everyone's help! It's much appreciated 😊

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

